# Chuppy's 3gal. nano tank IWAGUMi journal



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey all,

this will be my 1st attempt in making a journal. So happens my LFS wants me to be a guest at their shop and design a tank there to attract customers. i did the scape today at the LFS but i cannot be sure of the equipment i used for it.. as it is more of a rescape of their nano tank. So it is very new.. they're handing me another tank to rescape soon and i would journalize that in another diff. thread as well. + I'm not very experienced but i try. All comments welcome.(please do as i am never satisfied with my work and i hope to improve all my tanks/creations)Thanks for reading.

Tank>
Unsure what brand it is.
13.5cmx11cmx8cm approx. 12Litre./3 gal










Got that cleaned up.... the old substrate accumulated too much algae and mulm ..

After that, i added the whole line of ADA powders.. 
i added them in sequence..

>Penac A
>Penac W
>Bacter 100
>Clear Super
>Tourmaline BC










After that is done.. i added 500ml of Power Sand S










Then, I decided i want the scape to be the V-shape style.. sloping in from the right-back-corner.
Added Some Aquasoil Amazonia II 









Then comes the hardscape.. as my thread title says.. IWAGUMI used white cloud rocks....










I hope that pic was clear..

After deciding the hardscape.. i added Aquasoil Amazonia II Powder type to add some perspective and dept/volume to the slope(plus it makes it look neater)

Then comes in the plants.. I'm not very sure what i used in the back but i know i used Elatine. Triandra at the foreground...(i forgot to take a pic for the progress of planting)

Then.. filled her up









A blurry top view.









Side view (from corner)









That's all the pics i took for today.. Sorry for the crappiness.... I used my cellphone 3.2Mp camera to do it... As for the rest of the stuff..

Lightning>> i'll check on it and let you guys know

Filter >> Some multi-stage hang-on filter

Substrate >> Whole line of ADA substrate (amazonia II)

Fertz>> ADA Brighty K, ADA Brighty Step 1 , Green Bacter, Phyton-Git.

Flora>> Elatine. Triandra , some other plant..(low/carpet type)

Fauna>> Will add it soon enough

hardscape>> White cloud rocks... 1 'M' size and the rest 'S' size

This is my first time making a journal .. hope i did good.. Comments and questions are greatly welcomed...

P.S. All the stuff was on the 'shop' .. I'm just designing a nano tank for them


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

No comments? lol


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Update... 2nd day... c02 system shown in pic.. (i can't believe someone's interested in buying it already)

And assuming i used a deep slope and iwagumi style i named it "Serene Hillside"... comments.. are.. appreciated..


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

That's a nice start


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't expect immediate response all the time. 

Nice start! I really like the rock on the far left. Something about the biggest rock makes me want to rotate it a twitch counterclockwise, but otherwise, good rock-ing. 

I'm not familiar with Elatine Triandra (is there a common name that I'd be more familiar with?), but after a quick google, it'll look nice if the plant looks like http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_2/cav2i6/planted_aquascaping/full_size_pics/5-22_front.JPG Just haven't encounter this plant too often in classical Iwagumi tanks.

Wow, that CO2 tank is so itty-bitty! Is it like 1 pound or something? Lol. I've been too scared to use pressurized CO2 with my nanos, and my CO2 tanks seemed to big and bulky for such a small tank, but after seeing a tank as small as that, I may consider!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Haeun.. There is an even smaller version.. I'll go over the store and post it up.. the pic of the nano(i believe it is even smaller than ADA's ones) co2 tanks...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

All it needs is some sort of solid or gradient fade background and some inverts or very small fish. 
Very nice start.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

edited pic to make the colour look more better...

Squawk... i am considering to add some green neons in..soon but untill the plants are established.. Inverts are a NO .. all ym elatine will just float out if any amano is present


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

DAY 4.. tried picture editing... i gotta agree with a post above.. a solid background colour makes everything good..... can't wait to add inverts and green neons


----------



## trunda (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it the nano diffuser from aquaticmagic that u r using? If so, how are u satisfied with it?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

well it is doing it's job.. so i ain't complaining... couldn't beat ADA's pollen glass though... this si after all a low budget tank.


----------

